# Interested in a Review about Source Drinkink System?



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi
Today I got from my Dealer Source Drink System with many Adapter (Yes everythink was payed by myself).
Are anyone here interested in this drinking System? If yes I could write a smal review. At 1.7 I will fly to LIS for a Week and try them out.


----------

